

Show HN: Boxpx.  Photo albums for DropBox - kykiskex
http://boxpx.com/

======
minimaxir
The original submission has been posted by a sockpuppet account:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8059692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8059692)

